# what caliber to get for secondary handgun?



## donaldrgibson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, looking for some input on a secondary handgun. I currently carry a Ruger sp101 357 as my ccw gun, and it's my only handgun. I'm going to be looking at getting a secondary handgun, just to have one, and I've run into a dilemma. I currently use 5 caliber of ammo, 357, 223, 22lr, 30-06, and 12ga. I have more then enough of each caliber, and on my new handgun purchase I'm debating between a 22lr or a higher caliber. With a higher caliber you get more stopping power, but then that means I have to stockpile another caliber round and at today's prices I dread that. As far as the 22, it doesn't have the stopping power but I'm a decent shot and I have to much respect for any bullet, I've seen the 22lr do some pretty crazy shit when I was an emt. Then it's also a good round for my wife to use in a jam if I'm not around, and a great round for my boys to learn on. Plus I have thousands of them so I'm not to worried about running out any time soon. So any input would be greatly appreciated, also anyone that has a 22lr handgun do you like them, and how well do they shoot, and how are the jams on a semi-auto. I have nothing but cci and I've put thousands through my ruger 10/22 and S&W M&P 15-22 with no problem with them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What's a "secondary handgun"?
Do you mean a smaller, backup gun to carry as a kind of "New York reload"? Or do you mean a replacement gun, for when your primary pistol needs to visit a gunsmith?

(In both cases, I suggest that_ if you can shoot that .357 Magnum accurately and effectively_, you probably should get another .357 Magnum pistol.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Why stop at two? Most of us have quite a few more than two. Yes, the more popular calibers are currently hard to find but that is no reason not to acquire more handguns for your collection. If you can adopt that train of thought then yes, a quality .22LR pistol would be a great next purchase. I would carry one for SD nor would I want to rely solely upon a .22LR for home protection, but if I had to I would. Thing is, I have others from which to choose. Remember, the most important thing is to stop an assailant as quickly as you can. Whether or not he eventually expires is not important. You want him to cease his aggressive actions like right now.

No handgun can be counted upon to do this without question but some calibers do do this better than others and have track records to prove it. A .22LR is not one of them. And don't fall for the argument that some will try to advance that they will just shoot the BG in the head. Do you have any idea how hard that is in an extreme encounter? The BG is not about to stand still while you take aim if he knows you're in his vicinity. Better to err on the side of prudence and go with something that has proven itself... such as your .357 Magnum.

Hope this all helps and makes sense. Don't stop at one more handgun. Get a nice collection going and then worry about stoking them with a supply of ammunition. Get that quality .22 pistol next and then start looking for more to add to your collection.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally,I'd get a speedloader for the 357 and learn to use it.When you do you will be faster and better equipped than digging a BUG out of your pocket or ankle'

22s can be effective but shot placement is paramount,that means you need to very accurate shooting fast and under stress,not an easy thing.If I were to pick a 22 for backup,it would be a mag with a short barrel.While penetration is up in the 15" range you still have quite a bit of energy over a 22LR.That makes a bullet turn to shrapnell.It would still be a last resort choice.

Funny you brought this up,an Arizona trainer brought this up for discussion recently with ballistics from short barreled revolvers.

I wentt back and read through the thread since it's running now.The 22 mag is quite impressive compared to the 25,32 and 380.What shocked me is that the Mag HP doesn't really expand,you would think a bone hit at Mach1 or more would upset it.While the penetration and velocity are good numbers,I still want a bigger hole


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As was ask before what is it's primary use? Self defense then another .357 would be best, if it is for a family shooter then a .22 I think would be the better choice, then if it to expand your collection then every handgun made is on the table. That is what you need to determine first.


----------



## donaldrgibson (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, no it's not my primary defense gun, that's what the 357 if for, I shoot the hell out of it and am quite efficient with it, and I carry an extra speed loader on me, and another in the car, it's just to have another handgun. I have plenty of rifles but only one handgun, I liked someone's idea of getting another 357, but I still am undecided on that or a 22lr, the only reason being is it's a great trainer for my boys, one is 6 the other is 5, and the older one wants to learn, and I'm sure as hell not going to start him out with the 357, that would be either ugly to watch or comical. Plus my wife can get it out of the safe in a jam if I'm not around. I have plenty of rifles, so my next purchase will be another handgun. Just trying to get other opinions on it, ammo is ridiculous right now and I'm sure it will come down(I hope), but I'm trying to make sure that I have options with the calibers that I have, and the 22lr I'm more than stocked up on, and the 357 also.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, OK, I think that if you intend to teach pistol shooting to young kids, then a .22 is probably your best bet.

I have had good success teaching pistol technique to older children and women, using a full-size, full-weight 1911 in .45 ACP.
But the student has to put in a lot of supervised, dry-fire, preparation time, first.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There are a lot of good .22 revolvers and pistols on the market and as many to say thiers is the best. As a beginner .22 I like a good DA/SA revolver, it is easer to control rate of fire from the beginner and they can learn trigger control a bit simpler. start the safety commandments now and continue until they can say them back in thier sleep.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For the sheer fun factor with the .22LR, in revolvers it's hard to beat the Ruger Single Six Convertible with 5.5" barrel. Excellent balance and feel with this barrel length. Nothing but fun with this gun. In semi-auto pistols, two come to mind right away. The standard Browning Buckmark 5.5" barrel. I am partial to the slab barrel but in most any configuration, this is a winner. And then there is the Ruger Mark series. Currently in the Mark III, there are a bunch of variations of this little pistol. Solid and proven and a ball to shoot, I would suggest their 22/45 versions because of the grip angle and design. Very good trainers for later centerfire pistols. Consider either the target versions with the 5.5" barrels.

If you are of a mind to go with a centerfire, take a look at the Smith and Wesson M&P series in 9mm. Simply among the best feeling guns out there. And you can get the M&P in .22LR if you are of a mind to do this.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get a ruger SP101 in 22LR
same gun same feel and cheaper to practice
everyone needs a 22LR in their posession


----------



## 69ta (May 15, 2013)

hideit said:


> get a ruger SP101 in 22LR
> same gun same feel and cheaper to practice
> everyone needs a 22LR in their posession


You might consider a Taurus tracker 992 ,has 2 interchangeable cylinders 1 22lr,1-22 mag maybe w/4" or 6-1/2 bbl.Just a thought.2 in one package.Both are 9 shot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno 'bout recommending a Taurus anything.
They seem to be having serious quality-control problems, based upon reports found on this forum and elsewhere.


----------

